# Difference in S200 S620



## snowworks

I picked up a tired S620 in 2014 and took it apart and finally got to scrounging some parts for it. The wheels were warn out. Never seen that before. Had good compression and it is an electric start. Got most of the parts now just need a side vane. Looks like Toro only on that part. See what my dealer wants for that. 
So what is the difference between S620 and the S200?? I see the handles are chrome steel, over Aluminum. The vanes are harder plastic, over softer. Any other difference?? :icon_whistling:


----------



## 43128

really the only difference is a bigger engine, otherwise they are the same machine. i have had a snowmaster 20, a few s620s, and a few s200s and they all perform the same with new paddles and scraper blades. I THINK but am not sure that some very late model s620s and snnowmaster 20s had solid state ignitions


----------



## snowworks

Thanks 43128.. So far the I found out the S200 has a AH520 motor and the S620 has the AH600 motor.. If I remember correct the 200 was about 2.5HP may be the 620 was a 3 HP?? Not sure?? See if I can come across more infomation. Thanks


----------



## bad69cat

Yeah - If I recall correctly they never got over 4.5 HP. But keep in mind a 2 stroke has quite a bit more cajones than a 4 stroke by about 2x...... so don't underestimate the output. Those 620's can chuck the wet heavy crap as good a a 6 HP [email protected] any day...


----------



## unknown1

Take a look starting at page 11 in this manual (actual page number is 1-1 but it's the 11th page starting from the top)

Each model is listed and gives years of manufacture, engine specs, width etc.

http://gicl.cs.drexel.edu/images/0/02/Service_manual.pdf


----------



## snowworks

Thanks stuart80112 That pretty much tells me alot of the single stage blowers!! I have had a lot of the S200 10 or so and still have about 5 that need repair. 2 of the 620's. I have used them to move the wet sloppy snow. In fact my drive way is low and collects water and I have used an S200 to move the water off the drive and on to the grass and it soaks away. 
Another question, The max RPM in the manual 4100 or whatever it is. Is that the governed RPM?? When I get this 620 running I will have to put my tach on it and see where the RPM it is at. It will be a few days till I get at it again. Thanks Again.
I just did another search on here and bwdbrn1 Had a HP list of the Tecumseh motors
The S200 with the AH520 is 2 HP
The S620 with the AH600 is 3 HP
I guess they are about what I thought. Just the S200 seams rated low to me. I thought they were 2.5 HP
So that means I need to hook up 3 of them together to get 6 hp for a minibike!! LOL


----------



## unknown1

snowworks said:


> Thanks stuart80112 That pretty much tells me alot of the single stage blowers!! I have had a lot of the S200 10 or so and still have about 5 that need repair. 2 of the 620's. I have used them to move the wet sloppy snow. In fact my drive way is low and collects water and I have used an S200 to move the water off the drive and on to the grass and it soaks away.
> Another question, The max RPM in the manual 4100 or whatever it is. Is that the governed RPM?? When I get this 620 running I will have to put my tach on it and see where the RPM it is at. It will be a few days till I get at it again. Thanks Again.


I'm not sure how to interpret that MAX RPM column

You probably noticed (for example) that the various CR20 machines all have the same engine (AH600) but there are a couple of different ranges for MAX RPM. 4300-4500 and 4300-4700. That makes no sense to me.
If it's the same engine then how can they have different ranges? It looks like the earliest versions of the AH600 had the lower speed range and later years had the higher speed range.

*Maybe someone will chime in and explain that for us.*

In any case, if you want to be kind to the engine, adjust the engine speed to the lower end of the range. If you want to risk stressing the engine and get maximum power, adjust it to the higher end. I would lean towards staying at the lower end and see how they operate. You can always speed an engine up if you need to, but trying to slow it down after it's blown isn't an option. These are very old engines and past their prime... so I would err on the side of caution.


----------



## bad69cat

The good news is they are still plentiful though! I don't keep many on hand now since they don't sell very well. To bad though - they are handy little guys to keep as a back up or one to throw in the back of the truck


----------



## snowworks

*Max RPM is it Governed RPM ??*

I got some time again and finished up the 1985 S620. Got it running and let it warm up, and did a little carb adjusting and it seams pretty good to me. I like to keep it on the rich side for now. So I put my tach on it and averaged about 3800 RPM. Manualy operated the throttle and to my ear seams like 3800 to 4000 RPM seams about correct. The manual that stuart80112 posted had the MAX RPM for the 1985 AH600 to be 4300 to 4700. :smiley-confused009: So my question still is what is the goverened RPM?? 4300 to 4700 RPM seams to high for me. I hope we get one more snow blast and I can try it out. If it seams to slow I will bump it up to 4000 and see how it works. I'll get a pic of it and post it. It must be a Canada one it has French on it. Ahe Thanks


----------



## unknown1

snowworks said:


> I got some time again and finished up the 1985 S620. Got it running and let it warm up, and did a little carb adjusting and it seams pretty good to me. I like to keep it on the rich side for now. So I put my tach on it and averaged about 3800 RPM. Manualy operated the throttle and to my ear seams like 3800 to 4000 RPM seams about correct. The manual that stuart80112 posted had the MAX RPM for the 1985 AH600 to be 4300 to 4700. :smiley-confused009: So my question still is what is the goverened RPM?? 4300 to 4700 RPM seams to high for me. I hope we get one more snow blast and I can try it out. If it seams to slow I will bump it up to 4000 and see how it works. I'll get a pic of it and post it. It must be a Canada one it has French on it. Ahe Thanks


Glad it's working for you! One thing to watch out for... don't run it with the covers half on and half off while you tune it. You'll melt the back cover. The exhaust feeds through that horizontal black pipe between the operator and the back cover. Don't ask me how I know this. ;-)


----------



## 43128

ever s620 and s200 i have had has at least a slighty melted cover, they all do it. the muffler is just way to close to the shroud


----------



## unknown1

43128 said:


> ever s620 and s200 i have had has at least a slighty melted cover, they all do it. the muffler is just way to close to the shroud


...makes me feel a little better knowing that.


----------



## snowworks

*Pic of S620e*

Thanks stuart80112!! I have seen the burnt plastic on a few of the s200 I have had. I think I have also did that on one I had. Not pretty and it stinks!! I do not see all of them burnt. As long as you keep the 5 screws in it I have not had a problem. 
They did not make it easy to work on the carb on these S model paddle blowers. This one I had both covers off and ran it some to make sure I did not have a problem. Then put the plastic covers on and ran it some more. We are suppose to get some snow tomorrow so I can try it out. Here is a pic of the paddle wheel..
I got this complete, but used and abused. Wheels worn out dusty dirty mouse nest in the bottom. 
This Here is a list of items I had to repair.
Replace wheels. (used set)
Replace scrapper bar and paddels.
Replace starter pinion. (Blew up when I tryed it)
Clean out carb.
Repair lower plastic (cracked left side where electric starter is.)
Heat and bend both sides plastic upper vane area. ( the outer vane would catch when changing direction.)
Replace one outer vane.


----------



## unknown1

snowworks said:


> Thanks stuart80112!! I have seen the burnt plastic on a few of the s200 I have had. I think I have also did that on one I had. Not pretty and it stinks!! I do not see all of them burnt. As long as you keep the 5 screws in it I have not had a problem.
> They did not make it easy to work on the carb on these S model paddle blowers. This one I had both covers off and ran it some to make sure I did not have a problem. Then put the plastic covers on and ran it some more. We are suppose to get some snow tomorrow so I can try it out. Here is a pic of the paddle wheel..
> I got this complete, but used and abused. Wheels worn out dusty dirty mouse nest in the bottom.
> This Here is a list of items I had to repair.
> Replace wheels. (used set)
> Replace scrapper bar and paddels.
> Replace starter pinion. (Blew up when I tryed it)
> Clean out carb.
> Repair lower plastic (cracked left side where electric starter is.)
> Heat and bend both sides plastic upper vane area. ( the outer vane would catch when changing direction.)
> Replace one outer vane.


That's quite a thorough job you did! Nice result too. 

Plastic/nylon starter pinions... what were they thinking? 
I just bought one for my CR20E. Pretty much the same machine I think.
The letter "e" on these models denotes "electric start" I believe.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/131442724219

Yes the carb was a bit of a fiddle. 
These smaller machines pack a lot of stuff into a small space so everything is tricky to get to.


----------



## snowworks

*Push the slop*

Thanks again stuart80112!! Yes, That is the starter pinion. This one was one piece but when I tried it it just exploded into lots of pieces. E does mean electric start. This is not my first go around with these Paddle wheel blowers. I like to have one around that runs. 
I got to use the paddle wheel today. About 2 inch of HEAVY wet snow. Snowed then rained. Warmed up the blower and started to use it. Went slow at first just to see. Then I said lets load this up and see what it does. Bogged it down and backed it off. Stumbled and slow to recover. Adjusted the carb 1/8 richer on the high speed. Better but smoking more than normal. Leaned the low out 1/4 turn and it ran good!! I have a double wide drive and 60 foot long. so I worked it good. ( tank of fuel) 2 runs down the middle and then from the middle push the slop to the side grass. It worked better than my neighbor with his 2 stage. His was just bloping it out. Just to heavy. Mine was flinging the slop just do not take to big of a bite and let the motor rev. I did get the belt wet a couple of time and it was slipping. Let it run 5 seconds and it was ready to fling some more. I might have to keep this one. Now that I know the 620 has a larger 3 HP motor over the S200. This weekend I might put the tach on it once more and see what it reads now. But I think 3800 to 4000 should be good. I also will check my Powerlight see what the RPM is.
Another one running that was some ones castaway and now a usable machine. :blowerhug:


----------



## Coby7

snowworks said:


> So what is the difference between S620 and the S200??


S620-S200= 400 basic math lol


----------



## unknown1

Congratulations on saving another machine from the landfill! 

Sounds a lot like my CR20E. After an ultrasound clean on the carburetor, I tested it out on snow that had been melting and re-freezing for 2 or 3 days. It's the only snow I had!
During the day the snow turned into heavy wet concrete. My machine would also bog down and needed to be pulled back out of the concrete to let it rev up again. I guess that would be a tough challenge for ANY snowblower.

I also have an S620.. but on that one, the carburetor clean was not so successful. After priming, it runs for a short while but then stalls. Sounds like fuel starvation. I will need to revisit the carb and maybe rebuild with a kit. They are only $7.85 shipped. I usually start off with a basic clean and optimistically reuse all the parts just to see if they will work or not. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/RE-BUILD-KI...528268?hash=item3f4204760c:g:KdIAAOSwiCRUe5nG

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIAPHRAGM-F...878773?hash=item418ba76975:g:0XEAAOSwAL9Ue4Bp



If you've had several of these machines, do you have an opinion which paddle system works best? Have you noticed any performance difference? One style (S620) is a basic cylinder with horizontal paddles. The other style (CR20E) is more of a curved paddle.

Photos:
https://goo.gl/photos/8EBYT3SgVcUNAxPG9


----------



## unknown1

Coby7 said:


> S620-S200= 400 basic math lol


.. just to be pedantic... I think it would be S420 ;-)


----------



## snowworks

stuart80112, Well I can not tell you if the CR20 would be any better because I have not had one. I have had many S200 and this is the second S620. Thinking about it, why have a curved paddle and not be able to direct the snow very good.?? That is the main problem with the paddle wheel blowers that I have. The vanes just do not direct it. Today I used the Powerlite that has a chute to direct the snow. If I tryed to blow it to the side it did not go far. I keep the chute straight ahead it went better. The snow was lighter today but still some wet from yesterday. The chute did plug up some today. That is what I did with the 620 yesterday. Just blow it straight.
The carb on your blowers. Myself I take them apart and clean them. If I do not rip the diaphragm. Get the needle unstuck most of the time I do not need a kit. But some I do. I change what it bad. and go from there. 
Colorado , Nice area was out there in spring of 2014. Was up in Steamboat Springs. Not much of a down hill skier. But did some cross country skiing. Sat in the hot springs that was neat!! It was a nice day. Snow around and your in bathing suit..!! We also snowmobiled up in the Continental Divide 10,000 feet. I like my snowmobiling. I also toured Moots bicycle shop. WOW Titanium bikes!! Out of my league. But I do ride bicycles.


----------



## jasonm87

snowworks said:


> Thanks 43128.. So far the I found out the S200 has a AH520 motor and the S620 has the AH600 motor.. If I remember correct the 200 was about 2.5HP may be the 620 was a 3 HP?? Not sure?? See if I can come across more infomation. Thanks


Engines, not motors !


----------



## jasonm87

snowworks said:


> Thanks stuart80112 That pretty much tells me alot of the single stage blowers!! I have had a lot of the S200 10 or so and still have about 5 that need repair. 2 of the 620's. I have used them to move the wet sloppy snow. In fact my drive way is low and collects water and I have used an S200 to move the water off the drive and on to the grass and it soaks away.
> Another question, The max RPM in the manual 4100 or whatever it is. Is that the governed RPM?? When I get this 620 running I will have to put my tach on it and see where the RPM it is at. It will be a few days till I get at it again. Thanks Again.
> I just did another search on here and bwdbrn1 Had a HP list of the Tecumseh motors
> The S200 with the AH520 is 2 HP
> The S620 with the AH600 is 3 HP
> I guess they are about what I thought. Just the S200 seams rated low to me. I thought they were 2.5 HP
> So that means I need to hook up 3 of them together to get 6 hp for a minibike!! LOL


Actually, the AH520 is a 2-1/4 HP engine. But it is a beast of an engine though.


----------



## jasonm87

snowworks said:


> Thanks 43128.. So far the I found out the S200 has a AH520 motor and the S620 has the AH600 motor.. If I remember correct the 200 was about 2.5HP may be the 620 was a 3 HP?? Not sure?? See if I can come across more infomation. Thanks


Engine ! Not motor !! There is a difference, learn it !!!


----------



## jasonm87

Coby7 said:


> S620-S200= 400 basic math lol


You can't do math either ! Lol


----------



## Coby7

I'm as good at making mistakes as I am at math and laughing at myself. Typos happen, but that is a funny one. Glad you caught that one I needed a giggle.


----------

